# sump ?



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

In the 'open space' where you would place a heater would it be benefical to add a couple plants? I know plants help filter water as well as add oxygen when the lights are on. I was thinking of adding a few into a sump im working on. When they grow I can divide and add to my tanks.


----------



## aspects (Feb 1, 2009)

adding just a couple of plants wont make much of a difference. but adding a whole bunch of plants (or moss balls, may be a better option) will help control nitrates.
the only thing is, when setting up a FW refugium in your sump, you will need to have an extra light over the sump to provide the right amount of lighting for the plants in there.


----------



## thebrick (Dec 20, 2006)

ok thanks thats what i will do. gonna start small and let em grow


----------

